# Revolution flea/tick/heartworm preventative



## CarLooSHoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Has anyone had experience with the flea/tick/heartworm/ear mite preventative called Revolution? I usually just use Frontline for fleas and ticks and then use a different heartworm preventative but the German vets here are pretty much referring everyone here to use Revolution. I have heard it's fairly new, so I don't know if I want to go with it or not. Anyone have any advice?


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Sorry 

I use Advantix on my pooches and interceptor for heartworm


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

We used Revolution on Max when we first took him in case of Demodex (sp?) mange, but are going back to our routine of Frontline and seperate heartworm meds.


----------



## Kurys Mom (Oct 11, 2008)

Revolution is my favorite when it comes to application. In two hours it is dry and you can bath your dog. Frontline is sooo greasy and stays there for a week! 

With Revolution you have to treat for Tape Worm seperatedly as it doesn't cover those. Revolution does not work as well in regards to ticks as Frontline either. The company gives free tape worm tablets for cats along with the purchase but not for dogs









So all that being said, Revolution is used on the cats here and Frontline Plus for the dogs along with Heartgard Plus in the Spring to Fall months. Then if needed I use Revolution for parasites the rest of the year.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I use revolution and have had no problems. We don't have a flea problem around here so I cant say how effective it is for fleas. I get it for about $12 a dose which to me is less costly than applying a heartworm and then a flea/tick preventative.


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

A friend's dog recently died of Lyme's disease (ticks) and was on Revolution. Apparently Revolution does not protect against ticks. However, you may not have a problem with that in Germany. We use Frontline.


----------



## mtman (Feb 22, 2009)

Our rescue came to us with sarcoptic mites and this blog told us that Revolution would work on them too. We confirmed it with our vet but are waiting to see if the current Rx will work first. This must be an all purpose application for multiple problems with dogs.


----------



## CarLooSHoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for all the info


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I use revolution, covers heartworm for six weeks so that is how often I use it. Dogs that do get demodex get Advantage Multi, as Revolution takes out sarcoptic mange mites and ear mites but is not effective against demodex mange mights. 

So far no problems. Advantage Multi is more globby, glutany and it is hard to be neat with it. Revolution is thinner, goes on and works good. I never see a flea ever. I have never seen a tick either though it is not supposed to work against ticks.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Weber1bbut are going back to our routine of Frontline and seperate heartworm meds.


this is my preference as well. i dont want to medicate for everything year round when fleas and ticks are not an issue year round (well, in michigan, anyway)


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I use the revolution only in the summer months, nothing in the dead of winter, and heartguard before and after flea season, March and October.


----------

